# Climax logging cars



## ozmin (Feb 16, 2008)

I am looking for any drawings for the #1 or 2 climax logging disconnects. I have photos that show the sides but not the actual bolster area. 
Dave
Ozark Miniatures
[email protected]


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

If you have access to one, check Timber Times issue number 12. There is an article on Climax locomotives and logging disconnects in that issue. (Sorry, but I don't have that issue myself to verify if there are any photos of the disconnects that might be helpful to you.)


----------



## SCSteamer (Jul 24, 2009)

ozmin, 
If you go to the University of Washington Digital Collections, you'll find lots of great photos of the Pacific NW logging industry. 

http://content.lib.washington.edu/index.html 

A google book search for Car Builders Cyclopedia, 1895 edition, has a 2 view plan of a logging car on pg 240 of the downloaded pdf. 

Happy Hunting. 
Steve


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't suppose these are very much help? 
















http://www.climaxlocomotives.com/catalog/?pg=8 

http://www.climaxlocomotives.com/catalog/?pg=9 
http://www.climaxlocomotives.com/catalog/?pg=15

These are Russell cars, I'm afraid, but very similar 

















http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp52/steamnut1917/RussellMich-Cal1.jpg



















http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/...h-Cal1.jpg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

Sorry, you wanted Climax cars.








Maybe the following will be of use.

Seattle Car & Foundry[/b]


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

More of those cars and the loco here: 

http://www.lscdata.com/users/cale_nelson/Climax/ 

cale


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By c nelson on 17 Dec 2009 03:03 PM 
More of those cars and the loco here: 

http://www.lscdata.com/users/cale_nelson/Climax/ 

cale 
Thanks for chiming in Cale... I remembered stea--- err borrowing them from you, but couldn't find the thread... 

These are the cars I built from Cale's pictures. I wanted to build about 5 more, but it seems nobody carries/makes the 1/8" wide brass strip anymore.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Mik, I'm glad somebody used them! I've since sold my Climax....maybe again, 1 day


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

the last time i got 1/8 brass stock i found it at ozark miniatures. they don't have it listed, just ask when u call.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.specialshapes.com/brassb...BARS-Brass


k-s gave it back to this guy ...... got some stuff from him for my own use just the other day ... good shipper


----------

